# Kein zeiger in The Witcher



## link2913 (29. März 2009)

Hey leute, ich habn echt mießen bug in the witcher
im ganzen game hab ich keinen zeiger o. ä. in einem inventar oda im hauptmenü. das heißt wenn ich z. B. einen Questgegenstand benuzen will darf ich erst mal sehn wo der zeiger umschwirrt und mich blind auf den gegenstand ertasten. und weil da das spiel erst so richtig spaß macht (-.-) wollt ich mal fragen ob hier jemand das gleiche prblem hat, und ne lösung
PS: den 1.1 Pach hab ich schon probiert , der hat leider nix gebracht...
naja wäre dankbar für jeden vorschlag bzw für jede hilfe


mfg

Stefan


----------



## otterfresse (29. März 2009)

link2913 am 29.03.2009 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey leute, ich habn echt mießen bug in the witcher
> im ganzen game hab ich keinen zeiger o. ä. in einem inventar oda im hauptmenü. das heißt wenn ich z. B. einen Questgegenstand benuzen will darf ich erst mal sehn wo der zeiger umschwirrt und mich blind auf den gegenstand ertasten. und weil da das spiel erst so richtig spaß macht (-.-) wollt ich mal fragen ob hier jemand das gleiche prblem hat, und ne lösung
> PS: den 1.1 Pach hab ich schon probiert , der hat leider nix gebracht...
> naja wäre dankbar für jeden vorschlag bzw für jede hilfe
> ...



Hast Du die übrigen Patches auch schon probiert? 1.1 war ja soweit ich weiß nicht der letzte... Oder hast Du die Enhanced und dazu gibt es auch einen separaten 1.1er ??! (Habe bislang nur die ursprüngliche Version gespielt)

Ansonsten der übliche Fragenkatalog:
- Alle Treiber aktuell?
- System übertaktet?
- Crack verwendet?

Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht, mir ist zumindest nicht bekannt, dass dies ein "bekanntes" Problem ist.
Grüsse
Otter


----------



## nikiburstr8x (30. März 2009)

Mir ist sowas mal bei NFS Most Wanted passiert. Da hatte ich auch keinen Mauszeiger. Das lag an der Option "Mauszeiger bei Tastatureingaben ausblenden" unter Systemsteuerung -> Maus -> Zeigeroptionen -> Sichtbarkeit. Try it!


----------



## Solon25 (30. März 2009)

Tutorial nur überflogen, Handbuch nicht gelesen... Spiel es grade selber seit Freitag  Game.

Du spielst sicher in der nahen Überschulter-Perspektive, da muss man die Shift Taste drücken, damit man den Cursor bewegen kann. Oder man drückt für solche Aktionen F-1, womit man in die hohe Isosicht gelangt, in dem Modus hat man den Cursor immer! Gefällt einem die Sicht nicht, drückt man nur F-3 und hat wieder die nahe Ansicht. Einen kleinen grauen Punkt der den Cursor darstellt hat man aber auch mit der F-3 Sicht....

In der Ansicht mit F-1 kann man sich per klick auf dem Boden bewegen oder mit W A S D, hilfreich dabei ist die Kameraschwenks im Optionen Menü von Standart 3 auf 8 zu stellen, damit bewegt sich die Kamera stets recht schnell in die Blickrichtung und man hat so eine bessere Übersicht


----------

